# Overcheck Bits



## Barnmother (Mar 3, 2012)

Ok, I know we have debated and will continue to debate the use of an overcheck or bearing rein.

However a check rein is required at this point in time for showing. So my question(s) s/iare:

In larger breeds the overcheck rein is usually attached to a seperate bit (I know my Arabian and Saddlebreds were). Most of the miniatures that I have seen have the overcheck reing attached to a single bit.

Why don't miniatures carry a second bit if a check rein is required?

Is there a benefit to using only one bit, or for that matter for using two?

I have seen leather check bits available for miniatures, are these a better and more humane choice that an overcheck bit or attaching the check rein to the "driving" bit?


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm sure others will chime in with more complete answers for you but one of the biggest reasons miniatures use onl one bit is mouth size. Their mouths are simply too small to easily accomidate a second bit.


----------



## Minimor (Mar 3, 2012)

I have yet to see a Mini bridle with a sidecheck that is made to have a separate check bit--my big horse driving bridle (side check) had an extra strap on it to hang the check bit on. I wouldn't have thought of using the checkbit and having it hang just from the check. Overchecks bits, of course, are meant to hang just from the check strap itself.

Actually, when I drove the Morgans, I did remove the check bit; regardless if I were using a sidecheck or overcheck, I just fastened the check to the driving bit itself. I had no need for using a separate check bit, and so I didn't use one.

IMO the Minis simply do not need to have any extra bit in their little mouths. If you are using an overcheck & have it hooked to the driving bit, it is likely to lift the bit up in the mouth to some extent--the tighter the check the more it will have this effect. Some people don't like that because they feel it makes the driving bit less effective (since it is lifted up off the tongue & bars). For my part that isn't a concern--my horses will work even if the bit is lifted up some this way, and if I were using an overcheck it wouldn't be done up tightly anyway. (In actual fact I do not use an overcheck--I prefer the sidecheck--the only time I would use the overcheck would be if I were showing in roadster.

If you are going to use a separate bit with the sidecheck, please get a hanger for it, don't just let it hang from the check! A hanger will keep the bit in place at all times. If you hang it only from the check, unless you do the check up tightly that bit is going to flop down in the mouth and interfere with the driving bit.


----------



## Barnmother (Mar 3, 2012)

If I remember right, all of our big horse harnesses the check bit hung from a seperate headstall (we called it a slip head). I don't plan on using an overcheck bit, I was just curious why miniatures didn't use them. (Wish we didn't have to use checks at all.) I had guessed it probably had to do the with size of their mouths.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 4, 2012)

Yes, mostly a size-of-the-mouth issue. Too much metal in too little space!

Leia


----------



## Sue_C. (Mar 5, 2012)

I have heard of folks using a leather thong as a "bit" with an over check, but there are special mini check bits, one of which I saw, that is of rolled leather...and if the bits are properly made, and proportional, they should fit. That said, I won't use an over check at all...I have always preferred a side-check...and a side-check is NEVER properly used with a separate bit.


----------



## disneyhorse (Mar 5, 2012)

As stated by many, minis have a very small mouth.

When I've seen an overcheck used, a black shoelace is usually adequate and doesn't add more metal or take up much room. It's fairly proportional to the horse when a thick one is used... but many minis don't have the head and neck set to really be checked up very high so use your best judgement. Leather is flexible if your horse prefers something flexible.

I've always just attached the check rein to my snaffle, and I do highly prefer side checks to overchecks for most horses and ponies (Shetland road ponies require an overcheck though, so always check your rulebook for whatever you show in).

Andrea


----------

